# Storage Question



## deadfrednc (Jul 27, 2015)

Hey guys I wasn't sure where I should post this. I have some parts I'm welding up in my shop and will be left bare for a while. I'd like to coat it in something to prevent rusting. What would be best to use most affective and easy to clean off when ready to use? Thanks Richard


----------



## RJSakowski (Jul 27, 2015)

What size part, how long will they be stored, what is the final use?  These all affect the choice of preservation.


----------



## deadfrednc (Jul 27, 2015)

1" DOM tubing handle bars and frame section nothing very big. Probably 3-4 months in storage. My biggest problem is my garage is mostly underground and tends to stay damp.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Jul 27, 2015)

LPS-3


----------



## W6PUG (Feb 17, 2016)

I also use that silicone spray on lube (dries on the surface) and that has saved my cantana many, many times .... not very expensive and easy to clean off. Just my 2 cents worth ...


----------



## dlane (Feb 17, 2016)

This works for me



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Still need more tho , these are 6 gal. milk crates , there getting harder to find .
Heavier steel on the bottom crates


----------

